

White 64GB and black 4G TouchPad due in August, Opal and Pre3 by fall - ukdm
http://www.precentral.net/white-processor-bumped-64gb-and-black-4g-touchpad-due-august-opal-and-pre3-fall

======
hc5
Did HP really have to name their product "TouchPad"? I was wondering why a
laptop mouse needs 4G and 64GB disk before I clicked through the link.

